# Nurse looking for school in Sydney



## esquare (Jul 15, 2010)

Hello mates,

I read through some posts here and find them nice in some ways.

I would like someone to help me with regards to schools that offers nursing courses in Sydney i.e, Advanced Intravenous Therapy,Intensive care nursing or any related nursing course good for 2 years.

Any recommendation will be appreciated 

Irish.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Though there are TAFE courses for a level of nursing called enrolled nurses, I think that is actually a years course which qualifies people to be like assistant nurses and whereas hospitals did previously have what wre called Nursing intakes with their own schools for theoretical training, I think you will now find that is all done by Universities.
A list of Universities @ Australian Nursing Schools Australia Nurse Education Programs and for further information you could seek advice from Nursing and Midwifery Office - NSW Department of Health
The usual concept is that nurses have always done the standard nursing training and then complete additional specialist training in conjunction with hospital/clinic experience.
What you are referring to would I think you will find be specialist courses only available after standard training.
Standard training at Universities are usually a three year course.


----------

